

Google Nexus Tablet selling for cost after just 4 months dev. - clloyd
http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/28/3122811/nexus-7-manufacturing-cost-design-time

======
Zenst
If it is sold at cost then can somebody explain the price difference between
the 8gb and 16gb version as to me this makes no sence.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's possible that the 8GB is slightly below "cost", and the 16GB slightly
above "cost" so that, based on projected sales breakdown of the two varieties,
the range as a whole will break even.

I put "cost" in quotes because working out the unit cost of a single item
produced by a large organisation is a complicated accounting exercise with
competing methodologies like <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activity-
based_costing>.

